
Weizenbaum examines computers and society (1985) - dedalus
http://tech.mit.edu/V105/N16/weisen.16n.html
======
davidcamel
Weizenbaum's rhetoric is powerful, especially during his takedown of "if I
don't do it, someone else will". Although I think his view is from a pretty
"high" technological perspective . . . his warnings probably don't apply to
those of us who are working on less impactful software/engineering pursuits
than the ones he describes.

Also, his argument that computers have been a force for conservatism is new to
me. I'm not sure how true that is today.

